# Android Cycling Apps



## Bikesrock (Feb 20, 2012)

What are some good cycling apps on the Google Play that are free?


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

every trail, there is a paid and free version.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...ytrail&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

strava.

their help desk response has been really good too, even though i only have a free account.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

I like Strava and I also have Orux Maps loaded. You can save the maps for offline use with Orux, in case you are riding in an area with no cell service. I never really use it, but knowing I have maps if I need them makes it a bit more comfortable riding new areas.


----------



## jchoidr (Nov 17, 2012)

you also might try bike computer which shows real time speed and calrorie records.


----------



## Lance Armstrong (Nov 17, 2012)

Mountain Bike Free or paid. Everybody needs a game about mountain biking !


----------



## Bikesrock (Feb 20, 2012)

I downloaded every trail and am gonna try to use it. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

mapmyride?


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Maprika. Track your ride on actual trails maps. Share location with friends. Also works nice for skiing.


----------



## 28/29 WIT (May 7, 2011)

I just got My tracks and did a quick ride with the kids and it seems pretty cool. after words you can view your ride and it works with google earth and is pretty sweet. Doing my first real ride tomorrow with it.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

shibiwan said:


> mapmyride?


that's my favorite


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

MapMyRide sucked on my phone but...


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

bigbadwulff said:


> MapMyRide sucked on my phone but...


Been using Mapmyride on my Droid 4 with no problems.

Correction - one problem - I keep dropping my phone mid-ride; and falling OTB while stopping quickly to try to retrieve it (stupid clipless). LOL

-S


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Have been using Mapmyride on my Ice Cream Sandwich powered Vivid for a while with no problems, have Strava and others installed but haven't used them yet.


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Never got MapMyRide to set up. Maybe it was an early release but I never went back to it.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I also had trouble with Mapmyride. I have had great luck with Sportypal (SportyPal | Free tracking mobile application for all GPS enabled phones), which comes in every flavor OS out there, even the never used Windowsphone. I originally used the Blackberry one on a Storm II, and it was the best (read: only one that worked) sports/GPS app on that system. When I got my Android phone I grabbed that version and could not be happier! Stays pretty accurate when compared to the data on a bike computer and alongside a friend riding with a Garmin (of course the phone could be a variable...) They also have a free online community and posting to a free web account that lets you see charts of your progress, etc.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

Endomondo. I like that it talks to you and tells you your time at each mile. Decent mapping.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2006)

+1 for Endomondo. Also because the Wisconsin Bike Federation as part of National Bike to Work week, use t to run a contest to encourage people to bike their commute. It has a great social part of it. Plus, I dont always bike, sometimes I run, or hike, or snowshoe, so I can use the same app.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

+2 for Endomondo. 

Sportstracker is also a good free one.


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

+3 for Endomondo. Love this app! (Purchased the Pro Version).


----------



## paulmcdo (Nov 19, 2012)

+4 I have great luck with Endomondo.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

I use Cardio Trainer when pedaling for fitness, it syncs to my bluetooth HRM which I like....when on trails or exploring I like Back Country Navigator. It's not a bicycle-specific app but as a GPS with incredibly good Topo Maps it can't be beat.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 6, 2010)

Pro version of Endomondo.


----------



## meccup (Mar 12, 2012)

Besides Endomondo, I use Locus app for offline navigation. It is very easy to use it, since it allows to download Open Street maps directly from your phone. Also it supports various standards for reading/recording tracks.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

The digital bubble level in the Swiss Army Knife app. You can use it to determine head tube angle and seat tube angle of frames. 
And the next time you're on the crazy steep hill you've been telling everone "must be at least 45 degrees ", you can measure it and find out it's barely 30 degrees


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I've tried many Android gps and mapping apps, my favorites are:

Endomondo - best for live tracking and instant website updates, but that's it
Strava - best for online features & competition but is a phone memory hog
My Trails - best for maps, following gpx tracks, and small memory use
BackCountry Navigator - almost as good as My Trails but getting better
My Tracks - best beginner app and plenty useful thereafter, Google maps only

Locus is next, after meccup pointed it out, looks very complete.

I typically run both Endomondo and My Trails. On long rides, I turn off data networking on the phone and get double the battery life. That kills live tracking in Endomondo though, until data is turned back on.


----------



## meccup (Mar 12, 2012)

Forgot to say that Locus has definitively cool feature - it can download maps for offline use for particular track.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

I figured if you shut off data on endomondo you loose your tracking period. Good to know. I use Endomondo Pro. But the pro pretty much does nothing now since they took the site to subscription to use the pro features. UGH! I want to try my trails. I downloaded Strava but haven't used it yet.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

rynoman03 said:


> I figured if you shut off data on endomondo you loose your tracking period. Good to know. I use Endomondo Pro. But the pro pretty much does nothing now since they took the site to subscription to use the pro features. UGH! I want to try my trails. I downloaded Strava but haven't used it yet.


I noticed a different look on the Web yesterday but didn't do much other than look at my stats. I have the Pro version on my phone, but from your comment I'm assuming they have limited some features on the Web now without a separate subscription, is that correct?

Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## meccup (Mar 12, 2012)

BTW, I've received motoactv recently and managed to install Locus. For now I have superb compact navigation system on my handle bar.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

i use runkeeper. Just make sure you tell it you are mountain biking instead of running the first time you use it. 8)


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

Ding ding ding! +1 for this post. Strava is the best app for my use.



Mtn-Rider said:


> I've tried many Android gps and mapping apps, my favorites are:
> 
> Endomondo - best for live tracking and instant website updates, but that's it
> Strava - best for online features & competition but is a phone memory hog
> ...


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

rogerfromco said:


> I noticed a different look on the Web yesterday but didn't do much other than look at my stats. I have the Pro version on my phone, but from your comment I'm assuming they have limited some features on the Web now without a separate subscription, is that correct?
> 
> Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


Correct it no longer shows your playlist, weather, you can't encourage other friends by sending texts to the endo app. (Can't remember the feature's name) But if you saw a friend working out you could encourage them.


----------



## vmakuc (Dec 5, 2012)

There is one new cool application called Personal Eye System - PES. It is a personal tracking, navigation and data sharing applications with topographic navigation, tracking.

PES can share data, such as Point of Interests, positions, track reports etc. directly user-to-user, (using SMS or email) or dynamically over a server.


----------



## gps4sport.com (Apr 10, 2009)

meccup said:


> Besides Endomondo, I use Locus app for offline navigation. It is very easy to use it, since it allows to download Open Street maps directly from your phone. Also it supports various standards for reading/recording tracks.


Did anyone tried Sports Tracker on a bike? How this compares to Endomondo?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I've been trying out Locus, the app mentioned by meccup, for 2 weeks and it's a keeper. It's got a lot of useful features and there's plenty of info on their forum to help out.

Locus is currently my new #1 app for mapping and tracking. +rep for meccup.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

meccup said:


> BTW, I've received motoactv recently and managed to install Locus. For now I have superb compact navigation system on my handle bar.


I have a Motoactv as well, could you tell me how you installed Locus?

Thanks.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

For tracking my rides, I'm currently using Everytrail (free ver) but I've also tried the ff tracking apps:

- GPSed
- mapmytracks
- mapmyride
- Endomondo

Would've loved Endomondo but they didn't have the camera functionality like Everytrail does. You can take pictures during your ride and it's automatically mapped at the track.

For navigation, I use MapFactor Navigator.


----------

